# GenieGo won't play downloads



## dc_soccerdude (Dec 26, 2006)

I can prepare and download shows to my iPad, watch them at home, watch them when I have Internet and even watch shows on my DVR remotely but as soon as I get on a plane and turn off wifi I cannot play downloads. The green arrow is not even shown to hit play. Someone mentioned turning off wifi before launching the app so did that and didn't work. Got to hotel turned on wifi and the arrows showed up and it worked. Turned off wifi and didn't work. What's the point of downloads if you can't play them on a flight??


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

And I'm having the same problem. On both the old GenieGo stand-alone app and the integrated app.


----------



## CuttySnark (Oct 23, 2015)

That's weird. I am curious if there is an issue on D*'s side. Keep us updated.


----------



## zmancartfan (Mar 23, 2012)

I've had the same problem. What I have found works is to leave wifi on but not to connect to any networks that don't have clear internet access. I find that a lot of wifi networks on planes make you pay to get to the actual net, and even then a lot of ports are blocked, and this seems to make the app lock you out of being able to watch the downloaded shows.

I think the process is basically that the app first checks to see if wifi is on. If not, it locks out the downloads. If it's on, the app next checks to see if you're connected to a clear Internet connection. If you're not connected to a network at all, it will allow you to view the downloads. If you're connected, it then tries to validate your credentials / DRM. If it can't, it locks you out of watching the downloads. If it can validate, you can then watch the downloads.

By the way, I've also found that once you're locked out the only thing that will restore the ability to view the downloads is to connect to a clear Internet connection that allows the app to authenticate.

So, moral to the story for me is "do not connect to a plane's wifi but leave the wifi itself turned on."

Hope this helps.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## zmancartfan (Mar 23, 2012)

Oh, one other tip. Make sure the directv app is completely closed out, not just in the background. Changing network status while the app is just hidden also causes big problems.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

I agree with zmancartfan. I just put the iPad in airplane mode but leave wifi on, and it seems to work.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

This is a known issue with the standalone GG app. But I have not seen it with the integrated Directv app. that we started using.

Are many folks seeing this?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

NR4P said:


> This is a known issue with the standalone GG app. But I have not seen it with the integrated Directv app. that we started using.
> 
> Are many folks seeing this?





trh said:


> And I'm having the same problem. On both the old GenieGo stand-alone app and the integrated app.


While this happened to me on Monday and Tuesday (both apps), it was fine today.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

zmancartfan said:


> By the way, I've also found that once you're locked out the only thing that will restore the ability to view the downloads is to connect to a clear Internet connection that allows the app to authenticate.


I'm not sure what you mean by getting on a connection that allows the app to authenticate, but if your app needs authentication (such as adding a device or after an update to the app), the only place you can authenticate the app is while on your home network.


----------



## zmancartfan (Mar 23, 2012)

trh said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by getting on a connection that allows the app to authenticate, but if your app needs authentication (such as adding a device or after an update to the app), the only place you can authenticate the app is while on your home network.


Pretty sure the app reaches out with your directv (or AT&T) login information every time you open it. That's what I was referring to.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

zmancartfan said:


> Pretty sure the app reaches out with your directv (or AT&T) login information every time you open it. That's what I was referring to.


I haven't played with the new integrated app that much, but the purpose of the GenieGo is for you to download transcoded shows to a device while connected to your home network. Then you can take that device and watch the show(s) later -- with or without internet. It doesn't not need to login to your account whenever you use it -- only when at home to download shows.

Out of Home (OOH) was added later to the GenieGo and that does require internet to connect back to your GenieGo so you can stream shows.

But downloaded shows do not require any type of connectivity. And that is where I was having problems earlier this week. I had no "Play" button on either of my apps.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

zmancartfan said:


> Pretty sure the app reaches out with your directv (or AT&T) login information every time you open it. That's what I was referring to.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


The app tries but if you are in airplane mode it cannot. And with the current standalone GG app there is a bug where downloaded content may not appear when its unable to get an internet connection.

The missing PLAY button is different.


----------



## zmancartfan (Mar 23, 2012)

Right. What I'm saying is that the missing play button bug seems to be triggered if either the wifi is turned off or the app is connected to a network that doesn't allow the app full network access. That's been my experience. And, yes, I've had the missing play button numerous times on two different iPads. 

Now what causes the bug, I don't know. I just surmised that it has something to do with the app trying to log in to your account, and when it can't it locks out the play button. That may not be the case. I just know that every time I've been connected to a plane's wifi the play button has disappeared. Seems like at least a logical theory that the app locks you out if it thinks it should be able to log in but can't or that the app thinks it should be able to log you in in incorrect situations.

Or maybe it's two bugs. One locks out the play button if wifi is off, and the other locks you out if you don't have full internet access. Again,I don't know. What has consistently worked for me is to leave the wifi on but not to connect to any networks.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

NR4P said:


> The app tries but if you are in airplane mode it cannot. And with the current standalone GG app there is a bug where downloaded content may not appear when its unable to get an internet connection.


Since the stand-alone app is now 'no longer supported', can that still be considered a bug? Just wondering.

And when did this bug start? 99% of the time, I use my GenieGo device w/o internet, yet this only happened to me earlier this week. Both Monday & Tuesday, but it worked fine on Wednesday (and this goes back to when I bought my nomad within the first month of it being available).


----------



## zmancartfan (Mar 23, 2012)

Not sure about the GG app, but I first saw the missing green arrow bug in the integrated app last fall sometime.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I just started playing with the integrated app after receiving an android table for Christmas, so I have very little usage time on the integrated app. But until this week, I've never had this problem.


----------

